# Live PD: Slippery When Wet (Season 3)



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyone remember the movie "Throw Momma From The Train" with Danny DeVito, Billy Crystal and Anne Ramsey? watch towards the end when the officer is making the arrest all I can hear is Mrs Lifts yelling a Owen!.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

They arrested a hobo woman on a moped ?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

That was wicked pissah!


----------

